

Cal Henderson leaves Flickr to create new startup - jodrellblank
http://www.businessinsider.com/after-leaving-yahoo-flickr-creators-team-up-for-a-new-startup-2009-4

======
jodrellblank
Cal Henderson gave one of the DjangoCon 2008 keynote talks, and it's very
good: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Fr65PFqfk>

He seems to know his stuff. Good luck to them.

